# Distressed Wood



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

After a quick search I came up with nothing. Does anyone have a good place to buy distressed wood in the League City area? Looking for anything from old fence pickets to 1x6. The wife wants a new old looking headboard for the spare bed room.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Not much help ?? Might try cruising the neighborhood..Look for a 'tear down' in progress with a dumpster on site... Might get lucky...


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

call a local fence company. They carry off all of the old pickets and I bet you could grab some for free rather than them having to dispose of.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

I have had good luck distressing wood myself. I have built several small cabinets for people, wire brushed, beat with a chain and sand blasted them and then used a vinegar solution to age them. The vinegar solution will work on any wood. Take a mason jar with lid, drop in a handful of steel wool (the finer the better) and fill with vinegar. Let the solution sit overnight with the lid sealed. After 24 hrs you can brush the solution on and watch the wood oxidize immediately. You can cut the solution with water if needed to prevent it from getting too dark.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

leadhead10 said:


> After a quick search I came up with nothing. Does anyone have a good place to buy distressed wood in the League City area? Looking for anything from old fence pickets to 1x6. The wife wants a new old looking headboard for the spare bed room.. Thanks in advance!


No brainer - look up Terry Hurd who owns The Woodshop of Texas. He has about a million board feet of old, reclaimed wood. Some rather pricey, some not. I'm sure you could get some barnwood or old wallboard for not much. He's in your area. You can buy 1 board or as many as you want, great selection. I've remodeled 2 houses with various wood and beams from Terry, about to do an outdoor kitchen with beams from him. Link below:

http://www.antiquewoods.net/


----------

